
US-NK Tensions ratchet up over Wannacrypt attack - greyfox
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/365634-us-north-korea-tensions-ratchet-up-over-wanna-cry-attack
======
greyfox
hi posted this because i thought it was initially understood that the
wannacrypt was a piece of weaponized NSA malware that was leaked from vault 7
(edit: or shadowbrokers), then in the news about 3 days ago I heard the U.S.
now blames NK for the attack..,

Was this not true?

